# Demande de redémarrage sous OS X à partir de windows 10 écran noir



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous.
Nouveau sous mac (imac début 2009 24 pouces OS X el Capitan).
J'ai installé windows 10 sans problème avec boot camp et des tutos très bien faits.
j'ai ensuite installé les driver et l'ampli boot camp sur windows fournis par la pomme.

Tout marche parfaitement (caméra, clavier, souris, wifi, bluetooth) sauf.............

quand je suis sur windows 10 et que je passe par boot camp pour redémarrer le mac sous os X, j'ai un écran noir, avec le pointeur souris (qui peut bouger).
Le processeur tourne quelques secondes comme quand on veut éteindre windows, mais le mac ne redémarre jamais....

Je peux faire CTRL ALT SUPP, cela affiche le fameux écran (fond bleu avec les options), mais quoi que je sélectionne, cela revient sur l'écran noir.

C'est vraiment étrange. Et impossible de trouver dans les forums une autre personne avec ce genre de problème.....

Voilà mon problème.
Si quelqu'un a ça ou à déjà eu ça. je suis preneur.

PS: des fois, cela fonctionne. au lieu de l'écran noir, j'ai bien l'écran bleu avec marqué arret............

Merci pour votre aide et connaissance.


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> Nouveau sous mac (imac début 2009 24 pouces OS X el Capitan).
> J'ai installé windows 10 sans problème avec boot camp et des tutos très bien faits.
> j'ai ensuite installé les driver et l'ampli boot camp sur windows fournis par la pomme.


Allons bon, tu as réussi une installation de Windows 10 dans un iMac de 2009 qui ne supporte officiellement avec Assistant Boot Camp que les versions 7, 8 et 8,1 ? C'est curieux, comment as-tu fait avec le fichier .iso de Windows 10 ?


croulvi a dit:


> quand je suis sur windows 10 et que je passe par boot camp pour redémarrer le mac sous os X, j'ai un écran noir, avec le pointeur souris (qui peut bouger).
> Le processeur tourne quelques secondes comme quand on veut éteindre windows, mais le mac ne redémarre jamais....


Il y a eu un bug sous Windows 10 avec les versions 1909 et 2004 qui depuis a été corrigé.


croulvi a dit:


> Je peux faire CTRL ALT SUPP, cela affiche le fameux écran (fond bleu avec les options), mais quoi que je sélectionne, cela revient sur l'écran noir.


Là cette séquence de touches déclenche le Gestionnaire des tâches qui permet de débloquer un programme, mais dans ton cas de figure, cela ne permettra jamais de redémarrer sous macOS !


croulvi a dit:


> PS: des fois, cela fonctionne. au lieu de l'écran noir, j'ai bien l'écran bleu avec marqué arret............


Là encore c'est un affichage d'un dysfonctionnement de Windows et comme ton iMac est de 2009 je ne suis pas étonné, mais il n'y a rien à faire vu que par défaut cet iMac ne peut pas utiliser officiellement Windows 10.

Tu mentionnes que cela fonctionne, oui, mais si tu démarres en maintenant la touche *alt/option* tu vois donc 2 icônes, une de couleur grise qui est Macintosh HD et une de couleur orange ayant pour nom EFI Boot. En sélectionnant l'une ou l'autre icône, tu arrives bien dans une session de travail ou pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Décembre 2020)

Donc cela fonctionne de temps en temps et tu n’es donc pas bloqué sur Windows ?


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Donc cela fonctionne de temps en temps et tu n’es donc pas bloqué sur Windows ?


Exacte


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Allons bon, tu as réussi une installation de Windows 10 dans un iMac de 2009 qui ne supporte officiellement avec Assistant Boot Camp que les versions 7, 8 et 8,1 ? C'est curieux, comment as-tu fait avec le fichier .iso de Windows 10 ?


Alors sur OS X. lancement de boot camp pour avoir les driver windows sur un disque extern et création de la partition pour le futur windows.
Cette partition n'est pas au bon format pour windows 10 (ne me souviens plus le format exacte).
Ensuite on prend un DVD d'installation windows 10 (créer à partir du site windows et de leur outils qui va bien).
on le met dans le mac, et on reformat la nouvelle partition en NTFS.
on installe windows 10 sur cette nouvelle partition.
Et voilà.

ensuite on installe les driver donnés par OS X pour windows 7, (mais sans utiliser le bootcamp.exe) en allant sur chaque install de driver et en les installant un par un.
et Voilà 

Dites moi si pas clair



Locke a dit:


> Il y a eu un bug sous Windows 10 avec les versions 1909 et 2004 qui depuis a été corrigé.


Merci pour l'info.
Je vais mettre à jour alos.
Je crois que je suis en version 2004 (Je vérifie de suite et je reviens)

Revue. (sous windows 10 là)
J'ai la 1909. je mets a jour sous 20H2 et je vois si toujours un bug.

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> Dites moi si pas clair


Non, c'est bien ce que j'imaginais, mais encore une fois c'est une solution qui n'est pas pérenne sur tous les Mac et aucunement possible depuis les Mac de 2012, ceux qui sont livrés sans SuperDrive.

Par contre, pour ceci...


Locke a dit:


> Tu mentionnes que cela fonctionne, oui, mais si tu démarres en maintenant la touche *alt/option* tu vois donc 2 icônes, une de couleur grise qui est Macintosh HD et une de couleur orange ayant pour nom EFI Boot. En sélectionnant l'une ou l'autre icône, tu arrives bien dans une session de travail ou pas ?


...pas de réponse ?


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Par contre, pour ceci...
> 
> ...pas de réponse ?


Désolé.
J'ai oublié ce point.
Oui, cela fonctionne parfaitement.
C'est juste que j'ai bien quand tout marche parfaitement bien


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> Oui, cela fonctionne parfaitement.
> C'est juste que j'ai bien quand tout marche parfaitement bien


Alors, c'est bien le bug depuis une session Windows qui empêche un retour vers macOS. Problème qui a disparu depuis la version de Windows 10 20H2.


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Alors, c'est bien le bug depuis une session Windows qui empêche un retour vers macOS. Problème qui a disparu depuis la version de Windows 10 20H2.


Je ne sais pas encore. je suis en train d'installer la mise a jour.

Je répondais que cela fonctionne sur:


Locke a dit:


> Tu mentionnes que cela fonctionne, oui, mais si tu démarres en maintenant la touche *alt/option* tu vois donc 2 icônes, une de couleur grise qui est Macintosh HD et une de couleur orange ayant pour nom EFI Boot. En sélectionnant l'une ou l'autre icône, tu arrives bien dans une session de travail ou pas ?


Cette procédure fonctionne parfaitement. par contre, je n'ai pas le EFI boot.
j'ai 3 disques qui apparaissent
un BOTCAMP windows
un MACOS BUREAU
un récupération 10.XX.YY

Pour le bug potentiel avec la version de windows 10, je vous tiens au courant dès que l'install est terminée.



Locke a dit:


> Il y a eu un bug sous Windows 10 avec les versions 1909 et 2004 qui depuis a été corrigé.


Alors. j'ai toujours le problème de non redémarrage du mac avec la version 20H2....

Et c'est juste un problème de non fermeture complète de windows dans ce cas.
Quand j'ai mon fameux écran noir. je dois utiliser le bouton marche/arrêt (bouton physique) pour éteindre le mac.
Et quand je le rallume, je vais bien sur OS X.

Voilà. j'espère avoir été clair.


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

croulvi a dit:


> Alors. j'ai toujours le problème de non redémarrage du mac avec la version 20H2....


Ton iMac de 2009, désolé, mais étant très vieux, le fait qu'à la base Assistant Boot Camp ne permet pas de faire l'installation de Windows 10, il ne reste qu'un pilote/driver qui pose problème. Attention, ne pas oublier qu'Apple qui fait télécharger les pilotes/drivers ne fournit avec ton modèle d'iMac que ceux prévus pour Windows 7, 8 ou 8,1.


----------



## croulvi (3 Décembre 2020)

C'est vrai.
Merci en tout cas pour l'aide.
si je trouve un jour, je le ferais savoir.

Salutation


----------

